# check out my gypsy vanner!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Don't know much about Vanner confo but he is just absolutely gorgeous. I love hairy horses.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW He is Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

i want!


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I bet the looks were just jealousy, he's stunning!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

He is beautiful! I agree with the pp, onlookers are just probably jealous.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Do the looks come from others who have vanners or people with traditional breed horses? I don't see anything at all wrong with him. Maybe it is because his mane is just ridiculously long.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

He is gorgoeus!! I love huge fluffy horses! they are so cute ^^


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

<----- _is drooling! _


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

he is absolutely GORGEOUS! :O
i want him! xD


----------



## Peruvian9 (Mar 29, 2009)

He's stunning.....
I wish they were gaited...as my back is not the best and my Peruvian's spoil me...lol.
You two seem like a great team! Will you be showing him? Dressage?? Driving?? I don't know much about GV's....
I love his blue eye/eyes??


----------



## cmrtoner (Feb 16, 2009)

well he's trained in dressage and driving and showed a lot before I got him....I do both with him but usually just to switch it up and keep him entertained. 

Our main thing is actually fox hunting...believe it or not he's actually really awesome at it. He's only 14.2 hands and heavy but his endurance and athleticism is really incredible, along with my other riding partner we've racked up the most point this season!

We go to local rated shows and do jumpers sometimes too! (Haha, now that I think about it, the reason we probably get so many funny looks is because we excel in the two events you think we'd be the worst at )


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Do you know how luckey you are???? VERY!!!!!


----------



## Starlight (Dec 15, 2008)

his neck is a little to thick and out for a vanner but I doubt anyone would notice that around here. There not use to see one to know there conformation. He really is a beautiful horse though! You are lucky to have him!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Can't critique from those pictures, but beautiful horse, I must say!  He is so beautiful.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG!!!!! You are the luckiest peson i know!!!!!!!!!!! I am Sooooooo jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want one so sosososososo soooooooo much!!! they are like my dream horse!!!!!!! he is absolutly, amzingly, stunningly, adorably, breathtakingly GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmrtoner (Feb 16, 2009)

just updating this...Heybird edited a picture for me and it's amazing so I wanted to post it!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

He is gorgeous but I personally couldn't deal with all that hair! lol


----------



## Peruvian9 (Mar 29, 2009)

*What a beauty!!!*



cmrtoner said:


> just updating this...Heybird edited a picture for me and it's amazing so I wanted to post it!


He's so beautiful....and I adore the mane.....and his "feathers".....
I just wanna give him a hug!!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

omg he has so much hair! how do you keep it so clean? he is very pretty!


----------



## SmmerFun (Apr 13, 2009)

He is defenetly 1 of a kind! that is forw show!!! (lolz) 


He is a BEAUTIE!!!!! your a lucky duck!!!!


----------

